# Salamanders v Ultramarines v Space Wolves



## jjajadam (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey all was just wondering if anyone can exactly specify what the different tactics of Salamanders, Ultramarines and Space wolves are. All I seem to get is that Salamanders love flamers, Space Wolves are more equipped for close combat and Ultramarines are versatile(?). Please correct me if I'm wrong. I just want an idea of these three chapters.

Cheers


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Salamanders are artisans they forge better stuff 
Space Wolves are the emperor's beat stick like to just run and hit
**Ultramarines are just the american's of the 40k lore
*


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Slightly misleading title. 
Ultramarines are like the Roman empire.
Salamanders are like avatars of fire and molten rock - master black smiths that prioritise civilians over their own.
Space Wolves are unruly alcoholics that go apeshit and are likened to celtic warriors of old.

If you're asking 'who's the best' - well that isn't really fair as the Ultramarines are far larger than the combined military strength of both of the others put together.


----------



## jjajadam (Feb 19, 2016)

And whats the go with dark angels?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually no Delvarus, between the three the Space Wolves have the greatest strength of the three. The Salamanders operate with seven companies of roughly 140 marines, the Ultramarine have ten companies of 100 marines, and the Wolves have twelve companies of 100-300 marines (the chapter stands at about 1500 strong.)

If your looking for a breakdown of how the chapters play, tactic wise, @jjajadam then I'll happily post something for you


----------



## jjajadam (Feb 19, 2016)

Darkreever that would be great! 

Thanks for all the replies too. Really appreciate it


----------

